# SURVIVOR: New Season POST ALL THINGS SURVIVOR HERE: Black out SPOILERS!!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*****
*IN FAIRNESS TO THOSE:* Who DVR and watch at a later date OR those with time differences: * PLEASE** BLACK OUT SPOILERS!!*
(To black out spoilers: Highlight the text you wish to black out and click on the *SP* block above between the musical symbol and the Amazon symbol blocks.)

I CAN'T WAIT!! 
Having never missed an episode:

Changes for this season
Guys vs Gals
No separate camps: All are in one camp (interesting)
No Redemption Island
No clues for hidden immunity idol(s)

*ENJOY!!*


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I loved the new dynamic of them all living together. Made things very interesting, with the deals going on already. I'm also glad the guys realize that they're not there to sing kumbaya around a camp fire, and are doing what it takes to win.


Spoiler



Anybody who wouldn't take an easy win when it was handed to them doesn't deserve to be out there. I wouldn't feel good about it, but I would've taken the win 100 times out of 100, especially considering the women would now be playing without their weak link, which is one of the reasons the guys got out front in the first place. I did hate to see the very first elimination be because of a medical reason, especially Kourtney, who was my favorite of the girls based on first impressions (and probably my favorite overall).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love it already!! I think we are in for a heck of a season!! I watched the sneak peak special that Jeff Probst did: He said that the "one camp" thing is definitely going to cause a whole lot of drama, and he kept hinting at "relationships" w/ a sexual undertone. He did say that there will be many twists and turns, so to speak. *STAY TUNED!!*


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Why do the women on Survivor have to be such dopes?  I can't believe that a group of women cannot get it together and unite to take on the men.  Very disappointing.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Why do the women on Survivor have to be such dopes? I can't believe that a group of women cannot get it together and unite to take on the men. Very disappointing.


Totally agree!


Spoiler



After how the show started, why in the world did the women expect the men to not take the immunity?!? And no one knows how to negotiate?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Spoiler



The ladies have known for months they would be on Survivor and it never occurred to any of them that learning to make a fire might be a good idea?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I actually don't have any stand out favorites or people I hate so far, though that Colton seems like a weasel... I wouldn't trust him as far as I could throw him, and looks like next week will see that start coming out. The whole Frat Boy thing will get old pretty quick I think, but I do like the new dynamic.


Spoiler



I'm saddened that not only couldn't the girls make fire, but once they got it they couldn't keep it lit... seriously? And keeping the fire was so important to the guys, but they just fall asleep and let them get it the first night? Kind of silly.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I too, feel that the women lacked big time in the fire skills or lack thereof. If you know you are selected to be on the show: practice...and *what is with the dresses and heels...hello?* It's survivor...islands, jungles, rough terrain, beaches, hills, trees...

Still: I love the show and even if they had the students from Welcome Back Kotter on: I'd still watch. Keep in mind; we don't know what is prompted and overplayed on the sidelines for ratings.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Knowing that they were going to be on Survivor, why couldn't at least one of the women practice making fire at home? Whatever, this one started off with a bang. I don't think there's ever been a medical evac on the first show.

Lots more action to come, but I'm guessing they'll shuffle the tribes after a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Didn't they have 2 or 3 people injured in the first show just 3 seasons or so ago?  Ah right, it was Heroes vs. Villains.  They almost had an evacuation, but Rupert refused to go even though his toe was broken.  And Stephanie had dislocated a shoulder.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

DH and I finally watched the first episode last night. The only thing I can say thus far is:



Spoiler



I was absolutely INFURIATED that the women went groveling to the men for fire. I simply cannot believe that not one of those women learned how to make a fire as soon as she found out she was going to be on Survivor. The way they kept going over to the men's camp time and time again pleading for help--it was embarrassing! UGH.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

One gets the feeling that none of the women had ever watched the show hence the lack of skills and attire that is clearly not designed for an island in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> One gets the feeling that none of the women had ever watched the show hence the lack of skills and attire that is clearly not designed for an island in the middle of nowhere.


As unlikely as that statement sounds, it does seem to fit what we saw last week.

It's going to be interesting to see which of the women step up to take a leadership role in the next week or two.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

* DID:* Anyone see the pre-season special that Jeff Probst did? It introduced each tribe member; and what his take on each of them was. They did a short video clip of each "contender" and then they did a spin of Jeff's predictions. He did say that the one camp will bring forth a lot of drama.

*ALL I KNOW IS:* If I so much as submitted an application for the show: The day I pushed send or stamped the envelope; you bet your AS* that I would be practicing how to make fire. AND: I would be packing my bags correctly; no makeup, no dresses, no high heels. In fact: I'd sew myself a fricking mosquito net jumpsuiit!!! What the heck people Do you want the million dollars or don't you?? Sheesh!!!

*I can't wait for WEDNESDAY!!!*


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, the attire brings up a question...do the applicants know if they are picked?
I seem to remember on one season, the applicants were called to a meeting directly from their workplace, or some such, and were taken directly from the meeting to the game so their attire was what they would normally wear on a workday.
If they DO know they will be a participant, why from that day on would they not wear appropriate clothing so if they do a surprise entry into the game at least they would have some clothing they can live with.
I guess it would help to know the method of how they go from being applicants to actually being transported to the game island.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*BUMP:* Anyone watch this week? We are in for a good season. I must say that


Spoiler



I am disappointed in the women yet again. Come on ladies: step up to the plate. The men are suited to their egos...the buff guys act just like they probably did back in high school.


 In the words of my friend Geoff: just saying!!

sherylb: To answer your question, THEY must have some inkling, I would think. Arrangements have to be made, childcare, work, bills/mail etc...


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Boy, I don't know what the ladies are thinking.


Spoiler



By voting out one of their strongest players, they severely weakened their tribe. Is it an age thing, do you think? Not to be disrespectful of you youngsters, but it just seems like the air heads are all young this season. They don't have an apparent plan other than waiting until the merge, then relying on their feminine whiles to dupe the guys. Let's see how that works for them! Although, I am remembering some of the conversations they showed between the girls, and when they are one on one, they seem smart, it's just when they are all together they are like lemmings.


Yes, it will be an interesting season!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldn't have said it better myself.  They seemed intelligent in the special I watched pre-season.  What happened...lol.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

UGH!!!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

LOVE Survivor, hope it goes on for many years yet.



Spoiler



Those women had best get their act together and soon or there won't be any left! I can't believe they opted to keep the young dumb girl over the clearly stronger and smarter older gal (can't remember their names yet). I liked Colton in the first episode but he's getting to be a bit whiney now. Of course, if he actually follows through with using his idol the way he's planned so far he'll go way up in my book. Seems as though no one ever makes the smart moves like that.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Colton is really on my last nerve. I can't remember the last time I've despised someone on Survivor so much. All he does is sit around acting like a child, the spoiled brat he actually is if tonight's episode was any indication, and for some reason all of the guys bow down to him. Yes he has an idol, but he's too smug and sure of himself to use it... a blindside would be so easy. I just don't get why they put up with it.



Spoiler



I was really hoping they'd grow backbones and switch the vote on him tonight after his out of line comments to Bill. I didn't like Bill either, and found him a bit obnoxious, but Colton showed his irrational hate for him went much further than that. He pretty much didn't like him because he was from a lower social class than him so he doesn't think he should have to associate with him. He seriously just treated him like dirt under his shoe... I've never seen anyone treat someone with such disrespect in my life and I've known some pretty bigoted people. But no, every single guy, including Bill, kowtowed to Colton and placed their votes to earn his favor. Gah.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Colton is really on my last nerve. I can't remember the last time I've despised someone on Survivor so much. All he does is sit around acting like a child, the spoiled brat he actually is if tonight's episode was any indication, and for some reason all of the guys bow down to him. Yes he has an idol, but he's too smug and sure of himself to use it... a blindside would be so easy. I just don't get why they put up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto everything!!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Colton:  OK...I get really upset when my daughter curses; even though she's 23.  I cursed right along with her.  What is his problem?  What an episode!!!

Wow!!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

What a total shock!  

I liked Colton at the beginning but oh man, he's really a spoiled rotten brat.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Colton: what a lazy, spoiled brat that kid is!! And the men are letting him run the show. OK he has an idol, but surely they can put their muddled heads together and get rid of him.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Here it is four days later: and I'm *still fuming* re:


Spoiler



Colton's rude, spoiled, behavior


 to think: I liked him at first. Ugghhhh.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Colton's behavior this past week


Spoiler



was abhorrent. He acts like such a spoiled rotten brat (although his overly dramatic eye rolls and facial expressions always make me laugh). Bill really didn't bother me, and he was possibly the smartest man on the Manono tribe in saying that they should be paying attention to the women as serious contenders. Thank goodness the women are finally winning some challenges! I still wanted to see them go to tribal and get ride of Alicia--she's annoying. When are the men going to put their heads together and figure out how to get rid of Colton?! They are all so afraid of him!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Spoiler



The last episode disgusted me. Not only was Colton out of line with his comments on race and social class (his only African American friend is his housekeeper? SERIOUSLY?) but the fact that not a single man stood up and called him out on his arrogant behavior made me so sad. His words are what I might expect from someone 60 years ago but surely not a gay man living today. I am ashamed that this is airing on national TV, I am sincerely grateful to have like-minded friends on here though!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wanna say... I totally called Colton the first week. I am surprised, though, even having thought he was a weasel that first episode just how far he's taken it.


Spoiler



What I don't get is how he even convinced them to go to tribal when they didn't have to. That almost feels like a set up by the show... surely nobody is so stupid to think that's a good idea. If you don't like someone, wait until next week. And it's not even that they found him abhorrent to live with for the next few days, he just said one stupid thing. That could have waited.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Should make this week pivotal....one would think.  In any event; I'm sure it will be interesting.  I've always questioned how much prompting is done on the sidelines.  Still; I'm a Survivorholic.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

What I don't get is when a person holds the idol, why don't the others just vote for him and tell him they are going to vote for him so he has to play the idol. Then it's out and that person no longer has any perceived power.

According to the previews, the whole Colton thing just may come crashing down.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The problem with voting the person who has the idol to get him to get rid of the idol is you have to trust people even more than usual. You're basically throwing away more than 50% of the votes in order to pressure this person to use the idol. Any less and they don't need to use it because they wouldn't be the majority. This means you have less people to depend on for voting out the person you actually want gone.

So say you have 6 people in your alliance and there are 10 people total, one with the idol who is not in your alliance. You need to put at least 5 people on the idol holder to put enough pressure on them. That leaves just one person in your alliance. Even if you have 8 people all agreeing to do this, that leaves you with 3 people to vote for the person you actually want to leave (only 2 people if you want to make sure the vote is a majority and not just a tie). It doesn't take many people flipping their vote to suddenly blindside someone when that many votes are having to be wasted just to flush out the idol.

In Colton's case though... he's too deluded and full of himself to play the idol. He thinks he's perfectly safe. If they would have just vote for him without him getting wind of it, a true blindside, he probably wouldn't play the idol anyway.


Spoiler



Last week was the perfect opportunity. I still can't believe even Bill was so cowed by Colton that he even used his vote to try to curry favor instead of tossing one towards Colton himself.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Spoiler



Well, now with the change up I hope people will begin to see how useless and mean Colton is and get rid of him! I enjoy having someone to root against but his comments just make me sad. The way he was talking about Tarzan last night was uncalled for! Just because someone uses a different vocabulary doesn't mean their intelligence is lower than yours and you can refer to them as a "grandfather with Alzheimer's". I think it's kinda funny that they think Tarzan is just a "medic" when in fact he's a plastic surgeon and possesses a degree that takes a fair amount of intelligence to obtain. I hope he lasts longer than Colton and gets the last laugh.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Colton already got them under his thumb again which is sad. I thought that with Leif there he would at least warn the girls and maybe try to start something to get rid of Colton, but instead they vote off the strongest player they have. Did you see how useless he was during the water challenge in the first round? He was just frolicking in the water, laughing like he was at the beach while making no effort at all to do anything constructive. I was really glad they lost, though... I didn't want Colton to be able to revel in the lap of luxury. At least he had to go be lazy on a different part of the beach without any creature comforts.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Playing devil's advocate, regardless of my personal thoughts about Colton, I'm beginning to think he may be the best player in the field, at least from the position of understanding the game and how to survive.

From the previews of next week's show, it looked like there may be another medical evac. Depending on who it is, it could change everything.

An interesting season, for sure.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if he's a good player or if everyone else is just really bad.  Colton has done some pretty stupid things, publicly denouncing people, showing pretty blatant classism (if not straight out racism), acting childish and petulant, not doing any work around the camp...  None of those seem like smart moves to me.  He is also letting his personal feelings for people decide his votes with no real game strategy.  He's sneaky and good at playing sides, but I have to attribute his success to other people's failures.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The change-up seems a little unbalanced. It went from men vs women to: Mostly


Spoiler



weak vs. Neanderthal. I was so sad to see who got voted off; bad move. The "weak" need some strength and some smarts. She had both.


 Certainly, there were better candidates to boot off.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Well wasn't tonight interesting?!  Karma can come back to bite you...


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Well wasn't tonight interesting?! Karma can come back to bite you...


Yes indeed. So sad. NOT!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I've never been so happy at someone's misfortune... I can finally relate to schadenfreude. All I could do was sit there and grin each time he winced, and I don't feel bad at all that he's in for a painful surgery... I guess that makes me an awful person but gah, I could not stand Colton. This was karma big time... he tells Christina to basically get burned so bad she has to get med-vac'd then that happens to him. It's just really satisfying. It feels too good to be true, I'm really hoping he doesn't somehow get back into it. And the poor girls... they have no idea how much Alicia has screwed them over.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, there were certainly some game-changing events last night. It will be interesting to see which one of the twelve remaining survivors fills the leadership vacuum.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Well that was a pleasant hour...............


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Karma can be such a b*tch!    Has there ever been such a well-deserved twist of fate?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I remember hearing something about this guy who died in some bunker somewhere once.  More deserved, yes, but probably not as much of a fun twist. ><


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it's about danged time!  If the other disillusioned survivors couldn't do it at least Karma did!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Just wait!  When it is all done, the snake will say that he was just playing the game and it was all an act and he really is NOTHING like the guy we saw on survivor. Ugh!  My least liked player....ever.  And the rest of the people in his tribe were like sheep to the slaughter.  Who are these people


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

prairiesky said:


> Just wait! When it is all done, the snake will say that he was just playing the game and it was all an act and he really is NOTHING like the guy we saw on survivor. Ugh! My least liked player....ever. And the rest of the people in his tribe were like sheep to the slaughter. Who are these people


I thought Russell was my least-liked player ever until Colton. He is a truly awful person. I think he is without doubt the meanest survivor ever. Remember how he was whining the first few days because the guys didn't like him and he kept trying to hang out with the women? But then when he gets a bit power, he goes nuts with it. Classic bully behavior.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, well, well, isn't karma a b


Spoiler



itch


? Funny how physical pain can hurt just as badly as emotional pain.


Spoiler



Got what he deserved. I don't usually wish things on people but in that case: let's just say: I enjoyed the hour.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> My least liked player....ever.


There have been several players over the years who I despised, but I've got to say that Phillip Sheppard was my #1 obnoxious character.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> There have been several players over the years who I despised, but I've got to say that Phillip Sheppard was my #1 obnoxious character.


LOL! I forgot about Mr. Special Agent!
I find Colton far more repugnent. I think, from what they have shown on the program, he really got off on being a very mean guy and that's a learned behavior.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I nearly passed out when JOHNNY FAIRPLAY pulled the stunt he pulled.  Horrible!!!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Phillip was strange, but not cruel.  Johnny Fairplay executed a plan to try to win the game with no one being hurt.  IMO both are totally different from Colton who was mean for his own amusement.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Phillip was strange, but not cruel. Johnny Fairplay executed a plan to try to win the game with no one being hurt. IMO both are totally different from Colton who was mean for his own amusement.


Yep, agree wholeheartedly with this. Colton's (and Alicia's) treatment of Christina was just disgusting and served no game related purpose at all. It was just bullying and tormenting someone for fun, which I find really hard to watch. I'm glad at least one half of that despicable duo is gone, I hope Alicia's next.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Alicia is dead nasty.  How does she live with herself?  I didn't like her from the start.  They purposely select people for the show who are attention seekers; makes for more drama and RATINGS.  I really felt badly for Christina.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love that Alicia got her comeuppance as well, though. She jumped right on the Colton train. He was always nasty to people he knew he was getting voted off, starting with Bill. He's even been nasty to Tarzan, but he does that sniping behind Tarzan's back because he needed him and he was loyal for reasons I still don't understand. Alicia was always a jerk, but she wasn't right out mean and cruel to people until she became Colton's little follower.


Spoiler



But yeah... I love how shocked she was when Colton kept the idol. She knows she's in trouble because she acted like she did.



I also can't believe Colton let Christina comfort him after how horribly he treated her. He's such a horrible person, and no... things like that are not just playing the game. He was nasty even in the confidential talk to the camera parts. That's just the type of person he is, and he's going to (hopefully) have to grow up and join the real world and learn how to treat people some day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

This last episode was the BEST EXAMPLE OF KARMA I've ever seen.  As my grandmother used to say, "God don't like ugly."  What goes around comes around.  Colton and Alicia's treatment of Christina was absolutely disgusting.  ("Survivor" thrives on this type of vicious crap.)  

But now Colton's out of the game, and you can bet that Alicia will be out soon too.  GOOD RIDDANCE.

Of course, if "Survivor" has another one of their Heroes vs Villains shows, Colton will be asked back.  He's worst than Russell.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

At least Russell was entertaining to watch.  I haven't seen anyone say they liked Colton.  I've seen a few say he might be one of the best players of the game, but nobody saying they enjoyed him.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm dying to see how he acts during the live finale show.  I think Christina consoling him even after the mistreatment; proves what a better person she is.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I kind of miss Colton. Whether you liked him or not, he added a dynamic that's completely missing since he was taken off the island. I can't remember a Survivor season when there weren't one or two clear leaders by the time of the merge, but there is still a power vacuum waiting to be filled with this group. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

It's sure been a roller coaster ride so far! 


Spoiler



I was lmao when Jeff asked them who thought they were going home and no one raised their hand. They all believe what each other says? Or was Tarzan right in that they just didn't want to talk about anything for fear of tipping someone off. That was a cool puzzle they had to do for the immunity necklace.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Spoiler



That puzzle was crazy. I was totally intimidated by the size and shape of it. The men are not being very smart by voting out one of their own. Good job women!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am watching this from Australia and us Aussies on an Australian forum feel exactly the same way about Colton.  He is noted as the most disliked player on survivor, which, after Russell, says a lot. And Alicia is detested too.  Tarzan is just a creep. We can't get over how much the men are being led by the women. And its like they didn't realise that by voting out a male after the merge, that it would put them in the minority. So what did they do but vote off another male.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to say that my most disliked player was Phillip Sheppard. The only way he got to the finals (Survivor 22) was that Rob knew that he would win if he took Phillip with him.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It is very important to clearly think about who you want to go to the final w you; last season and the previous season were perfect points in case. The other thing is:  careful who you tick off; they sit on the jury. 

I want Alicia off in the worst way!! And then some...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How fun was tonight's Tribal Council. Bwahahahahahaha!

I thought it was "fun and exciting". *snicker*


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Well, Kat did say that a blindside was "cool beans".


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Kat did say that a blindside was "cool beans".


That made me happier than it should have. I really hope they don't bring her back for another chance.


Spoiler



I might have been more on her side if she had helped Troyzan the week before... and hasn't invited her "friends" who didn't bother to invite her on their reward the week before.


 I find myself only rooting for Christina at this point. Nobody has played the game well this time and nobody has been brave enough to try to break up the alliances until it was their head on the line.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Aside from that (and I agree):


Spoiler



My heart broke when Christina and Tarzan weren't the ones chosen to go with their loved ones. I felt that Kat should have chosen them out of sheer pity.


 BUT having said that: That's how you play the game.



Spoiler



I like Christina:


 I think this season lacked grit. The men blew it from the beginning. I despise Alicia and I don't think I have ever hated anyone in my life. She is a school teacher....Glad my kids graduated a long time ago. Uggghhhh


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

sjc said:


> I despise Alicia and I don't think I have ever hated anyone in my life. She is a school teacher....Glad my kids graduated a long time ago. Uggghhhh


Not just a teacher, but a special Ed teacher. Did you catch that line when she was talking about treating Christina like one of her kids ... Or something to that effect? If my child was a SPED student in her class, i would be in the superintendent's office ASAP.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sadly it seems like special education teachers can sometimes be really horrible people and slip through the cracks. Their students don't know any better and some can't even tell anyone. I know it's not all of them, and hope it's not even the majority of them, but I've heard and seen a lot of bad stories. This one just popped up recently, actually. It's a video of a father who sent his autistic child to school with a wire after his behavior started changing and caught his teachers being pretty horrible. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfkscHt96R0&feature=colike


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You guys said a mouthful!!!

I was a teacher's assistant and was a 1 on 1 for a student with special needs.
I ended up quitting because I saw too much of what I didn't want to.  WHEN your or anyone's child comes home from school and says, "The teacher said or did this..."  BELIEVE the child.  I've seen cases where the parent takes the teacher's word over the child's because the teacher is an authority figure.  Most of the teachers are wonderful; but some...  let's just say they shouldn't be teaching.

YES:  I heard what Alicia said; she needs to be educated in how to act like an adult.  Ugghhhhh


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

sjc said:


> I think this season lacked grit. The men blew it from the beginning.


Agreed. This has been one of the most uninteresting Survivors since the series began. After Colton got medevac'd, no one else ever really took a leadership role for either tribe.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My daughter said it:  The people who tried come off as jocks (male n female) were the ones who mostly screwed up in the challenges.

We need some Stephanie's from back in the day
Some Boston Rob types, Jenna's
Ruperts:  He was a sweetie; but if you recall...he stole everyone's shoes

MIX IT UP!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I had forgotten Colton even existed... oh to be able to experience that sweet bliss again, but no... his name was mentioned and now he's back.  I guess it was a good wakeup call for the reunion show he's bound to be on.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

So, Tarzan is gone and only the ladies remain.  Now things are going to get interesting!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, we'll know how it comes out in three days - the finale is Sunday at 8:00 pm.

If I had to bet, I would put my money on Kim.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

At this point: I almost don't care who wins;


Spoiler



as long as it isn't that bitch Alicia.


 Figures she got immunity!! I would like to see Christina get it, because I find Chelsea way too conceited. If Kim gets it; I feel like it was handed to her because she didn't make waves and was the goody two shoes of the bunch. Though, it is OK if she does get it. Sabrina just didn't impress me, especially in the challenges.

NO spark this season. No WOW factor. Probably my least favorite since the start of Survivor and I've NEVER missed a single episode.
Not impressed.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Every single time they had a chance to make a huge move they just didn't do it.  I don't understand at all these people who knew they'd be voted off along the way to the top three just kept playing along with the plot that carried them along that course.  It's pretty maddening.  I'm hoping for Christine, too.  She's the only one I've liked for a while now and I'm hoping they think she's stupid enough to bring along to the top three as a throw away they figure nobody will vote for.  I think if she does make it she'll have a good chance, everyone else has made too many enemies.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Scheherazade:  Ditto.  So uneventful.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Reminder: Survivor finale tonight at 8:00 EDT.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

And the winner is:



Spoiler



Kim


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I knew that would be the case.


Spoiler



Kat surprised me with her secret


. I still think this season lacked after Colton left. Next season's locale looks downright scary. I can't wait!!! I live for Survivor!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Who do you think the returning 3 that have been sent home for medical reasons on previous seasons will be?  Colton, I bet.  Who else?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mike who burnt his hands very badly (I think his name was Mike).  It was nasty; the skin was hanging off on both hands.  Ewww.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Colton looked too well fed at the reunion show to have done another season, IMO, unless he was an early boot.  I didn't get a look at the broken arm girl to see if she looked thin.  

I thought Colton bombed showing remorse for his bullying.  At least Alicia admitted she crossed the line and was sorry.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Well that was one of the more boring Survivors in a while, and while it got less interesting after Colton left, I am still glad he did and wish he had sooner.  Like they even said at the reunion, there are some "evil" players like Russel who are fun to watch and fun to hate and there are others like Colton who you just hate and don't want to see anymore out of.  If he does end up in this next season then I hope he is voted off early... I do like the too well fed theory.

And Colton definitely didn't show any remorse.  You could see him still pulling faces and rolling his eyes, even when his mom was trying to apologize for his behavior.  The only thing that sounded remorseful at all was his voice over during the whole "Let's march down the beach and remember our fallen friends." bit when he said maybe it was God's way of telling him to quit being such a whiny, self-entitled jerk.  I was hoping he'd redeem himself, but he didn't at all.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree; Colton didn't look or sound one bit sincere.  I didn't like him, don't like him, never will like him.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree too, this season was painfully uneventful. I think that ever since the Heroes Vs Villains season in which J.T. gave the idol to Russell, my expectations have just been too high! That season was just phenomenal. Every season since has been lackluster for me, although this one was probably the worst. It just seems like the majority of players now don't even care if they're voted off, they just accept their fate. There weren't even any fireworks at the final tribal council. I would love to see a cast full of fighters - people who really want to win, and people who are willing to compete and who actually want to be there.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

sjc said:


> Mike who burnt his hands very badly (I think his name was Mike). It was nasty; the skin was hanging off on both hands. Ewww.


I remember that. I'm pretty sure it was in Australia, one of the earlier Survivors.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

AS DULL as this season was:  I still can't wait for the next one.  I want some tenacity and grit.  The earlier Survivor episodes were best.  It truly was a fight to the finish.

Stop just putting on pretty people and hoping for ratings. Go for guts and gusto and the ratings will come automatically.
I agree that they just accept their fate:  fight already.  It's a freaking million dollars!!

I am a huge fan; a disappointed one, but a fan none the less.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

sjc said:


> AS DULL as this season was: I still can't wait for the next one.


Same here, my wife and I have watched every Survivor. The last one was indeed the most boring one yet, and I hope the producers have learned their lesson about separating genders at the outset. It just didn't work.

Now on to the Philippines in September!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

JimC1946:  Agree. Also, they need to stop going for the sex pot ratings.  If we want that we can watch my mother's darn soap opera or 700 other channels.  They need to start choosing wiser.  Select the ones that look like they will be competitive in the elements and against each other.


----------

